# Zamberlan 980 GTX RR Boot



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

Zamberlan 980 Outfitter GTX RR Boot

Brand new in box. Never worn. Still have all tags attached.

Received as gift but I already have more boots that I will ever need. Size 12.

Check out this 5-Star review...*http://ireviewgear.com/boots/zamberlan-980-outfitter-gtx-rr-boot-review

$350 TYD.

Grizzly


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

$325.

If you need uninsulated elk or sheep boots, check these out. They are lightweight and awesome.


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

Spf


----------

